

See the first pictures of the Steam Machines prototype - Jarlakxen
http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/11/04/see-the-first-pictures-of-the-steam-machines-prototype/?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=emp

======
OWaz
The pictures on The Verge show more details of the inside of the box:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/4/5063760/we-try-the-
steam-m...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/4/5063760/we-try-the-steam-
machine-valves-video-game-console-of-the-future)

